# help



## shanetheduckkilla (Oct 4, 2004)

i need help with everything from decoys to calling ts my second year duck hunting and im only 15 and my parents dont hunt but im getting them to start and i was wondering if the nova's kick that bad with 3 and 3 1/2 inchs and i have 18 mallards and 12 pintail with and 400 to spend on duck hunting gear already have clothes NEED HELP FAST


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

you have 400 to spend on gear or on a gun? my buddy has a nova and they kick about the same as any other gun. if i were you i would go out a buy a nice duck call and some more decoys. you can do well with just mallard dekes. almost everything will come into mallards. i would also suggest maybe buying a hunting video or two to learn how they do things. the take em series are good videos and zinks 24/7 video isn't that bad either. the best way to learn is from experience. good luck


----------



## shanetheduckkilla (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks for the help and 400 for hunting gear


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

by the way. how is the hunting down in new mexico?


----------



## shanetheduckkilla (Oct 4, 2004)

its ok there isnt that many places to hunt and you have to have permits for geese in my area but this year will be alot better cause i didnt know where to go and i started very late in the seans and only went 4 times shot 14 mostly mallards gadwall and wiegon and one shovler but when i got to oklahoma during thanks giving i limit out every day lots of woodys and mallards


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

do you guys get any pintails through NW?


----------



## shanetheduckkilla (Oct 4, 2004)

yea i shot one last year too they are hard to decoy though


----------



## shanetheduckkilla (Oct 4, 2004)

any one else got some advise


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I carry along a two man inflatable raft, If the wind hasn't worked them to shore I inflate it a go after them. I wear a life vest if you do this please use one also.

Have a good one!

ps. I have stripped down and gone after them when I was young


----------



## shanetheduckkilla (Oct 4, 2004)

anymore advised come on guys i know you have alot like how many decoys single or double reed calls and what kind and what kind of decoys and how to set them up and anything else


----------



## shanetheduckkilla (Oct 4, 2004)

????


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

be patient, not everyone is on the site at 10:00 at night; on a Sunday especially, I'm sure that you will get more than enough info within a few days :wink:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

u dont need many duck decoys u can put out 4 ro 24 decoys and only best thing is put hen mallard closer to u so this ways drake mallards and other duck will look at hen and coming to closer to u when u used reed call and welcome caller.. sometime drake mallard like whistle caller like wooduck ,wigeon and pittail reed and welcome caller... more important is put hen mallard decoy closer to u and the rest put out 20 to 30 yards that will help u to get more bags limits good luck to u


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I almost forgot to tell u ..... more important is follow the windy where u can set up the decoys u will have to look the book how to set up the decoy where u blind and decory will tell u where they mostly land attrach to decoys


----------



## Quack Addict (Oct 12, 2003)

Shane,
The Hunting Retriever Clubs throughout the U.S. that are sponsored by the United Kennel Club or U.K.C. have a youth program that will donate well bred retrievers and help train you and the dog. The program is for young people like yourself trying to get started in waterfowl hunting. Try doing a search for HRC online and check into your local area for a similar program. This may be an option for you to get yourself a well trained retriever and meet some very knowledgeable people. I joined the H.R.C. 4 years ago and have learned a great deal about waterfowling from the members. Good Luck and keep trying!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

they donate the dog for life? thats a great deal. wish i would have known about that when i was younger.


----------



## Quack Addict (Oct 12, 2003)

Ryan,
Yes they donate the dog for life as long as the individual continues with the H.R.C. It is a great opportunity for a youngster to get started. The person has to submit an essay as to why they are in need of a retriever. There is more to it than that, but if the program is still there it is really a great way to meet new people and for our youth to learn about good retrievers and waterfowling.


----------



## Quack Addict (Oct 12, 2003)

Shane,
I did some research for you, I hope this will help. There is an H.R.C. club in Alamo New Mexico. The president of the club is Rich Thissel, his phone number is 505-662-2804 his E-mail address is [email protected] try contacting him and ask if he can help you out. His info can also be found @ hrc-ukc.com

Once again, good luck and happy hunting


----------



## shanetheduckkilla (Oct 4, 2004)

thank you very much


----------

